# Are air pumps really needed??



## YellowSno (Apr 2, 2008)

im in the middle of setting up my tank and i was wondering... do i need a air pump of some sort for the tank... i see people are using it at night... but is it really necessary if you keep the tank densely planted with few fauna?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

No, an air pump isn't needed. I haven't owned one since I started with planted tanks, about 10 years ago. Not having to listen to that buzzing gadget is half the enjoyment of planted tanks!


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Not needed. Not bad to have on hand if you need to create greater air exchange in a tank during certain treatments where the temp of the water is really high. But not on a daily bases for sure.


----------



## YellowSno (Apr 2, 2008)

whew thank god... i was fearing that i might actually need one cuz the tank is in my room and there is no way in heck i can listen to that buzzing all night long without losing my mind


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

i have a tank in my room and i have a air pump, its pretty silent to me, dont hear it, but i dont use on regular basis.
i think its for decoration, well thats what i use it for


----------



## YellowSno (Apr 2, 2008)

the air pump itself is not the problem but the actual sound of the bubbles breaking the surface is what bothers me... also when u get the diffuser that also makes noise....


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Any kind of diffuser that touches the glass in a tank will make alot of noise. The further away from the glass the quieter it is. With the exception of any bubbles popping of course.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm curious as to what type of air pumps the people here have used that were so noisy. I have a Tetra Whisper 10 and aside from a faint humming from the motor working, it's quite quiet.


----------



## YellowSno (Apr 2, 2008)

i have the same one i think what annoys me is the bubbles breaking the surface


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

YellowSno said:


> i have the same one i think what annoys me is the bubbles breaking the surface


I had a different air pump at first before getting the Whisper pump and the thing sounded like a jackhammer that could be heard all through the house! That annoyed me more then the bubbles popping. The first time I hear some of the bubbles pop was when I was about to go to sleep(the tank is in my bedroom). It startled me until I realized what it was. lol


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've used several different brands of air pumps and I currently have a Tetra Whisper in my bedroom for running the sponge filter in my shrimp tank. It's okay but I don't think it's really quiet. I guess I've gotten spoiled by my soundless Eheims and nearly inaudible powerheads. I want an air pump that is so quiet all you hear is the air bubbles, I don't want to hear the pump at all. Does anybody know of a brand that quiet?


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

The old Silent Giant pumps were pretty quiet. Basically, they had a bunch of packed, lubricated pea gravel in an enclosure to baffle the sound, with the pump mechanism in the middle.

That makes me wonder what would be the best way to baffle air pump sound.

I prefer a power head in a main tank, but for sponge filters in quarantine, breeding and grow out tanks, you need an air pump.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

ranchwest said:


> The old Silent Giant pumps were pretty quiet. Basically, they had a bunch of packed, lubricated pea gravel in an enclosure to baffle the sound, with the pump mechanism in the middle.
> 
> That makes me wonder what would be the best way to baffle air pump sound.
> 
> I prefer a power head in a main tank, but for sponge filters in quarantine, breeding and grow out tanks, you need an air pump.


Hello, first post in the forums. Why won't a small powerhead w/ air tube and a sponge on the intake not work in everyone opinion? Using old UG parts I did this in my 10g isolation tank using an Azoo 7 (200L) sponge Bio-filter kit and Aquaclear 20. Little hassle as it has to be broken down to pull / clean the sponge but it works.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the one that I just purchased was a air pod, weird shaped air pump. when I first plugged it in all I could here was the air coming out of the hole when I had it in my hand. Although the sound system in my truck could be contributing to my lack of hearing it.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Here they are http://www.google.com/products?clie...s&hl=en&q=aquarium+air+pod+pump&um=1&ie=UTF-8


----------

